# "Great barn find"



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2015)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/5049542507.html





Prewar Columbia Bicycle. This is a Skip tooth bicycle with Columbia badge, springer seat, drop center rims, schwinn script grips, with fenders and chain guard. It has a skiptooth chain ring, and probably the coolest part are the original balloon tires.The bike was painted as was often done with old house paint. As you can see in the photos I was able to scrape the white paint off the top tube to reveal the original blue paint with the Columbia white detail design . I'll leave the rest to you as this will be a fun restoration. It is rideable as it stands and ready for the beach. The rims are not a perfect match, rear one is a double drop center, front is just a normal one period correct. The one thing i added is a repop tank which is a perfect match. Great barn find, don't miss out.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 18, 2015)

That has potential!


----------

